# New poling skiff photo shoot



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Really cool shots


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks similar to the Chittum and Cayo with the large integrated spray rail. I like all the compartments.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Flatsaholic said:


> I like all the compartments.


Did you notice all the hinges are concealed too? I thought that was kind of cool.

Thanks, fjmaverick. It's tough to go wrong on a beautiful lagoon morning with a pretty boat.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys really think those spray rails look good? 80 or earlier tower. Sorry just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> You guys really think those spray rails look good? 80 or earlier tower. Sorry just my opinion. Good luck.


I agree, this looks like a bad copy of three different skiffs. Is it just me or does that poling tower look like a luggage rack you see in hotel rooms...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw it a couple weeks ago at riverbreeze. Overall it's a good looking skiff from what I saw, nice lines. The spray rails are large and looked like they would be functional. The cap and hatches needed a bit of work but given this was a prototype that is expected. Needs a different rub rail and different poling tower in my opinion, but those are minor adjustments.
Looks to have a lot of HB influence along with some Harry Spear spray rails.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> You guys really think those spray rails look good? 80 or earlier tower. Sorry just my opinion. Good luck.


I don't think the spray rails look good at all, but it is all the rave right now. There are boats that are pretty dang dry, that have NO spray rails. There are boats that have "traditional" spray rails that are still wet. There are boats that have the mongo rails like these that are probably pretty dry. I guess I'm trying to say let's do some research on the running surfaces instead of just adding goliath spray rails.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Those spray rails don't look a whole lot different than quite a few other builders at this point. They look more functional than some of the others I have seen.

With a sharp entry vee up front like that you have to have something to knock the spray down.


----------



## cast4tailers (Mar 16, 2007)

If you are marketing this boat as a poling skiff and are trying to capture the "fly image", you might think about trimming the motor up before snapping the picture of a guy poling the skiff....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Need spray rails that badly I am staying home.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I will say when you put transitions like that in the side of a hull, it makes for one heck of a rigid boat.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I will say when you put transitions like that in the side of a hull, it makes for one heck of a rigid boat.


Are you implying "rigid" is a good or bad thing? Not being facetious, I'm trying understand your statement.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Aesthetics alone, I think the boat looks nice. I like the console...lots of room for stuff. I do not like the anchor hatch at the bow, though.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Are you implying "rigid" is a good or bad thing? Not being facetious, I'm trying understand your statement.


No, it is a good thing. Take a flat surface and you can flop it all around. Now put some bends in it and it becomes less flexible. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Tough crowd here... 

Looks like they got a lot right in the design. It has volume up front to keep it from sinking with weight on the bow. It appears to sit pretty level, no squatting issues. It has a good entry vee, It doesn't have chine lines that will slap. It has spray rails that appear to be placed in the correct area. The spray rails aren't a bolted on afterthought.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

We are a tough crowd. My boat is not perfect. Just three things on that skiff stand out too much. Tower, spray rails and anchor hatch. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Tough crowd here....


I think they are being nice.

All the things that appear right on this boat look cloned from Hells Bay or East Cape.

The poling platform is a joke. How do you get up there without steps? Considering the poler is facing the opposite direction of his angler shows its just for looks. Just like the arrow shaped spray rails. Add that anchor locker, and there's your signs this isn't a real technical poling skiff without ever seeing the bottom of the boat.

But who knows, maybe they just created the "bae skiff" market for flat brimmers with tattoo sleeves and ear lobe expansions.

[Yes, I've grown up to be like my Dad. ...and he was right.]


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice photos. It's good they are taking a sensible measured pace in launching their new product.

Please, please stop with these ridiculous spray rails
Bow profile sheer looks good
I don't like the asymmetrical hatch layout with the bow hatches 
I like the stainless rubrail, but not the junction on the port bow. One solution is to use two 20' sections and make the junction at the bow with a small cap covering the junction
I actually like their take on a poling platform, but it's out of proportion


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the offset anchor hatch is leaving room for a trolling motor on the port side. You guys are brutal! Haha


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I like the way that platform is built, with the 1 straight and swept bracing I guarantee that is one solid unit.

That looks a lot like some of Chris Morejohn's hull drawings. I could be wrong. Wasn't there a boat called the Lithium being worked on some time back. Can't remember.....I need to visit his blog.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> I like the way that platform is built, with the 1 straight and swept bracing I guarantee that is one solid unit.
> 
> That looks a lot like some of Chris Morejohn's hull drawings. I could be wrong. Wasn't there a boat called the Lithium being worked on some time back. Can't remember.....I need to visit his blog.


I think you're right. Here's what Chris said in the comments on TMS.
View attachment 7142



Personally I don't love the skiff, but I can see how some people would like it. I feel like the people looking at that skiff would also be looking at the Riptide 18, Spyder, and whatnot.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> But who knows, maybe they just created the "bae skiff" market for flat brimmers with tattoo sleeves and ear lobe expansions.


Ok...I admit...I laughed out loud on this one.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The front deck is too long in this prototype. Getting the flyrods or any rods in and out would be a task. Likely a lot of broken rods. Who knows how it would handle and draft. Even though sponsons were kind of a accidental benefit(less displacement at the stern) to the large Whipray for making space on the yacht, I don't see how less displacement at the stern can be achieved without sponsons if that is what the current skiff world wants.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

el9surf said:


> Needs a different rub rail and different poling tower in my opinion, but those are minor adjustments.
> Looks to have a lot of HB influence along with some Harry Spear spray rails.


You don't like the rub rail? I thought that actually looks really good. Not as functional as a hard rubber one, but I thought it was a nice touch.

Spray rails are clearly a copy of Chittum's (just like Cayo's, Drake's are as well)


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going to have to disagree about Drake's being a copy of Chittum based on conversations I had with them and other people have had with them. That would get back to saying that every skiff is a copy of some other skiff, but for them it came from their own sketches and designs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jsnipes said:


> You don't like the rub rail? I thought that actually looks really good. Not as functional as a hard rubber one, but I thought it was a nice touch.
> 
> Spray rails are clearly a copy of Chittum's (just like Cayo's, Drake's are as well)


No don't like it, but again easy fix. The poling tower needs to be fixed, it's ugly. The deck layout needs work, too much going on. Keep in mind this is a prototype so some of these adjustments should be easy.

Yeah it's got some "inspiration" from some other boats on the market. A lot of the skiffs on the market now look like they fell from the same Morejohn family tree with little tweaks and revisions. It doesn't appear to be a splashed copy of any particular hull like what BT did back in the day. It needs some work but honestly it's not the worst looking skiff I have seen. Ankona could use some real competition in their price point. I think this skiff would get eaten alive trying to compete in the price point with HB, Maverick, ECC.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I obviously can’t speak for the builder, although I believe he is a member here.

A few factual things I can clarify, though, having spent a small amount of time on and around the boat:

The small offset hatch at the bow is not an anchor locker. It’s an overboard-draining rope locker with a hidden cleat. Also serves to keep trolling motor plugs out of the weather. And yes, I believe it is offset to leave room for a trolling motor if desired.

The placement of hatches and compartments is highly customizable because the deck mold has no hatches molded into it. Chris Morejohn described it better in a blog post than I probably can: “Because of his perfect moldings he just puts the finished part on the deck mold. He then gelcoats the deck around this part and when it cures this part is then glassed in as part of the deck. When it's all pulled out of the mold all he has to do is just trim and slightly buff in the transition edge of these two parts. To me this is brilliant.” So that locker, like the rest, is entirely optional.

This is not the Lithium design. I was under the impression Islamorada was adapting that for a new skiff, but I’m not sure.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Also, should go without saying but needs to be said. Congrats to anyone who can build a skiff on their own hand. My skills limit out putting together a piece of Ikea.

Morejohn blog is pretty cool also on the deck design, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If the nonskid isn't the diamond type imprinted in the mold, I can see that being pretty easy to accomplish.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I think they are being nice.
> 
> All the things that appear right on this boat look cloned from Hells Bay or East Cape.
> 
> ...


Stay off M.Mike's lawn!!


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to pop in to answer the questions I am ready to discuss prior to the site launch. All of your opinions are valid and I am interested in the feedback. 
This boat was designed based on feedback and has been in prototype phase for a couple years now.
I am not interested in building molds for a boat and hoping it works first time I put a motor on. The plug for the hull was the first prototype. This is the 2nd.
My goal is to push the envelope of expectations, function, fit and finish. Performance is priority, aesthetics are secondary.
The concept was to challenge how people define a custom skiff. At the end of a build, anyone can use the same motor, hardware, aluminum work etc. The molded parts and execution are the difference, and this is where I put my focus.

Thank you to the members and guides who gave me their numbers or met in person to discuss this project and give honest feedback prior to this build.
Thanks to Zack Thomas for his help in developing my site and photography. He has been a great help and is truly professional. I am a huge fan of the way he conducts himself and his business.

Please keep all questions and comments public so others can read and see responses. The site will clear up most things I don't discuss. I probably won't reply to PM's due to a desire for transparency.

Of course it's tippy, and tight lines to all Microskiff members.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Really like the no hinge look on the hatches. If this is the same skiff from Chris Morejohns site there's alot of cool details you put into it like removable jump seat\cooler in front of console.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I really like your skiff Tommy1. Since you offered, please take this with a grain of salt, I really dislike the poling platform. Honestly, I think it's a law suit waiting to happen. There are a lot of fat fishermen out there. I do not like how one tube is spliced and the other passed thru and welded. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well that makes 2 of us. It didn't turn out how I had drawn it and is too high. The pipe doesn't pass through, I just wanted it to look like it did. The larger tube is not cut and is actually very strong and stable.
It will have a new one on for demo's. Looked better on paper.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The platform looks high but the design does keep the back deck open for moving about. The spray rails wouldn't bother me if they work well, just a different look.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, I'll chime in, spray rails are no problem, but the poling platform is. The "X" is not a step, and the lower step to the high step is a long distance apart. 

Customizable deck configurations are a huge bonus.

What will it be rated for? 60? 90? Can it handle a 90 HP Suzuki weight wise?

I looks bow high, but when I put my TM and TM batteries up front I am sure that will ballast things out

What is the projected cost?


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> OK, I'll chime in, spray rails are no problem, but the poling platform is. The "X" is not a step, and the lower step to the high step is a long distance apart.
> 
> Customizable deck configurations are a huge bonus.
> 
> ...


Yes. I am not happy with the platform either and will be replacing it as I stated earlier. 

70hp max rating. Hits 40mph with 2 guys fuel and gear as shown. 

It sits in the water how it was designed to. A level keel with an empty boat means 2 guys on the deck and 1 poling, the bow hits first. Add a tm and batteries and its worse. 

Starts at $40,000 for side console, 60hp of choice, and rolls axle dry launch with stainless hubs, aluminum wheels and spare.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Heck I like the color and are those spray rails or big chines. Sure the platform looks funky but its a mock up


----------



## snooks2005 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tommy1 said:


> Yes. I am not happy with the platform either and will be replacing it as I stated earlier.
> 
> 70hp max rating. Hits 40mph wi?th 2 guys fuel and gear as shown.
> 
> ...



Will this be available in hull only?


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Tommy1 said:


> It sits in the water how it was designed to. A level keel with an empty boat means 2 guys on the deck and 1 poling, the bow hits first. Add a tm and batteries and its worse.


Gotcha, I have my TM batteries up front on my 17.8 Whipray.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

snooks2005 said:


> Will this be available in hull only?


Depends on your definition of hull only. Hull with no liner and deck? No. 
Hull with no wiring or rigging? Probably. 
Hull with everything but motor and trailer? Yes


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

How about some dry photos?


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> How about some dry photos?


Ok. I don't have any of the whole boat on the trailer. Is that what you are looking for or inside shots without dew on it? Let me know what you are looking for and I may take some tomorrow with my phone.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Just so we can see the entry and transom, height of free board etc...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its cool looking boat.
-poling skiffs dont have trollers on the them.
why would anyone want to go into the boat biz??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What are the dimensions of the cockpit? It looks tiny. I don't know if it's because the dude has his feet up in the photo, or if the console is huge. But in the photo's it looks like the console is huge and the cockpit is tiny. I think the overall skiff looks nicely built, you can tell some quality work has gone into it. Not digging the platform, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

anytide said:


> its cool looking boat.
> -poling skiffs dont have trollers on the them.
> why would anyone want to go into the boat biz??


I guess my HB 17.8 Whipray is not a polling skiff, who knew?


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Why would anyone get into the biz? I am a 4th generation boat builder. It's all I have done and it's more of a passion than a biz. If nobody buys one, that's ok.
I am not a trolling motor guy, but put the optional locker up front to show you don't need a wire running across the entire deck or a pop up cleat on the deck. Cockpit is 6'2" x 4' wide. The console is not large. Both are comparable in size to similar skiffs. The aft deck is much shorter than others which allows the front deck to be larger.
This boat is loaded with most of the options I can do on it to show how busy it can be. Easier to say a part is not standard than asking someone to imagine a part there. I personally like center consoles, but prefer a lighter motor and not so many hatches.
I Probably wouldn't do the aquarium livewell either, but people get a kick out of it.

Draft on this prototype loaded with stuff and 2 guys is 7". Production will be much lighter and will hit 6" with same setup.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Tommy1 said:


> Why would anyone get into the biz? I am a 4th generation boat builder. It's all I have done and it's more of a passion than a biz. If nobody buys one, that's ok.
> I am not a trolling motor guy, but put the optional locker up front to show you don't need a wire running across the entire deck or a pop up cleat on the deck. Cockpit is 6'2" x 4' wide. The console is not large. Both are comparable to similar skiffs. The aft deck is much shorter than others which allows the front deck to be larger.
> This boat is loaded with most of the options I can do on it to show busy it can be. Easier to say a part is not standard than asking someone to imagine a part there. I personally like center consoles, but prefer a lighter motor and not so many hatches.
> Probably no aquarium livewell either, but people get a kick out of it.
> ...


I'm one who is ok with your poling platform; as I mentioned earlier, it just looks out of proportion. 

Below is a pic from the 70's of the 1956 Challenger I am refitting. As you can see, at that time the guides running the Challengers made the same poling platforms with only 2 main legs secured to the transom. I am going to replicate the same design which does incorporate steps, only lower and wider.
View attachment 7241


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Awesome challenger. I love those hulls. 
I am attempting to post a front and rear shot with the boat hoisted off the trailer. The bronze center drain is the aft livewell drain. The upper left is the bilge. The hull is zero deadrise. 
The bow photo illustrates the entry and how the underside of the gunnel shows no raw glass due to the butt seam bond hidden by the rub rail. This gives a clean finish with any rub rail.
View attachment 7259
View attachment 7260


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the stainless rub rail; I hope it's solid, not just rounded. Is it from Taco? That rub rail cap on the bow looks good; How did you do that?


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It is rounded and from Taco, not solid. Solid adds unnecessary weight, and a hit hard enough to dent this will result in cracked glass with a solid rail. Personally, I prefer vinyl, but I wanted to show the seamless transition to the hull underneath on the demo boat.
The front piece is just a small section I pre-bent before installing. It's a pain to bend the 12' section and have 6' flopping around each side, and you're going to end up with the same number of seams. 3' further aft for the seam makes no difference to me.
It was bent like the back corners and the end pieces. A combination of finesse, force, and experience.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> I'm one who is ok with your poling platform; as I mentioned earlier, it just looks out of proportion.
> 
> Below is a pic from the 70's of the 1956 Challenger I am refitting. As you can see, at that time the guides running the Challengers made the same poling platforms with only 2 main legs secured to the transom. I am going to replicate the same design which does incorporate steps, only lower and wider.
> View attachment 7241


I used t have almost that some platform on my first skiff.
View attachment 7299


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Str8-Six said:


> Looks like zero degree dead rise at transom. I'd rather have some degree of deadrise at the transom and sacrifice some draft. No poling strakes either, wonder how it tracks. Looks nice with a lot of original touches. Doesn't interest me though. I'd rather get an Evo all day.


How can you tell there's no poling strakes?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> Looks like zero degree dead rise at transom. I'd rather have some degree of deadrise at the transom and sacrifice some draft. No poling strakes either, wonder how it tracks. Looks nice with a lot of original touches. Doesn't interest me though. I'd rather get an Evo all day.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

From the bow shot. Looking at it again it might have some that you cannot see from that angle. 


Megalops said:


> How can you tell there's no poling strakes?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Jesus these guys on here will knock a brother down. That's a beautiful build Tommy. Ignore all the assholes and fanboys on here. I like the hull/deck seam. How is that done exactly? Are both the deck and hull flange cored at the seam area. And bonded with Pkexus? Or is it a shoebox type joint with overlap of the deck. And screwed and glued to the hull. Again very very sharp skiff. Congrats


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

By the way, the website it now live with additional details at www.deadrise.com.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow, just took a look at site. Looks like an amazing skiff. 4-7" draft for that sized boat is really impressive. The 0-degree deadrise makes sense with those type of draft numbers. 

I have no comment on the last posters comment LMFAO.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

zthomas said:


> By the way, the website it now live with additional details at www.deadrise.com.


Nice work @zthomas!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

This boat has a lot of great things going for it. I personally like the look of the spray rails, they look very functional. Nothing worse than having built in spray rails that don't do anything, or having bolt on rails because the hull design wasn't thought out.

It has some unique features. The fact that the hatch gutters drain overboard instead of into the cockpit or bilge is genius. Having custom hatch layouts for each build is also an awesome feature.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think she has some pretty lines. And I salute anyone with the ingenuity and balls to create a new skiff in a hyper-competitive climate — and to share an in-progress design with so many cranky-pants types.  As for the potshots, prototypes are just that - examples of what’s to come that can and likely will be modified based on useful input. And most of the comments in this thread, even the harsh stuff, are of great value to Tommy. Many companies pay big money for focus groups that yield the kind of informed feedback he’s getting in here for free.

Blue Zone, that old Challenger looks great…and it has a poling platform that closely matches the one on my beat-up old Super Skiff. I've always liked that particular style since it makes for more open deck space.










Btw, really like the Zero 18 website design, too. The interspersed images and conversational language make for an engaging trip down the page.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

zthomas said:


> By the way, the website it now live with additional details at www.deadrise.com.


Nice job on the site. 

I like the idea behind the removable cooler/jump seat. Looks like a similar product/quality as a Frigid Rigid...nice.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice looking hull design. I like the options on deck lay out. Beautiful pictures on the website,I'd like to see one in person.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Holy Shi¥. That live well in the back with the clear glass is so sick. So many great ideas packed into a small skiff. Good work @zthomas


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys.
Jonny - The deck is cored with 3/4" foam and the hull has a 1.5" to 3" horizontal ledge with a 3/8" lip. The vertical surface on both parts butt together after the flange is trimmed off. The ledge on the hull side has a 1/2" bead of methacrylate bonding the perimeter. This takes a lot of work to get right in the molds and the seam is unforgiving if not exact. I will include a photo of it after I bonded the 2 parts. Some builders use the shoebox fit because it gives room for error and hides poor fit and finish. Unless you look under there. 

View attachment 7691

The hatches draining overboard was from direct feedback of a long term guide who said he goes through bilge pumps often due to all the shell and sand on the decks pouring into the cockpit and reduce the life of the pumps. I also don't like the look of through hull drains leaking grass and dirt out of my front bulkhead.

The modular hatches were developed based on all feedback because nobody agreed on an ideal layout. This was my solution to satisfying the largest range of customers and lets them order a boat like they designed the deck mold. The Morejohn blog has photos of this process in detail, and I have never seen it done prior to this. Best way I can describe it is pre-molded part fusion, since the parts are molded prior to the deck and fused to it during the gel and lam/infusion stage.

The hidden hinges were for a cleaner look. 
Boats with a piano hinge in the gap get salt and sand crunching in there, and the boats with cast hinges in the gaps can allow water on the lid to run down to where the lid was trimmed and shoot water into your dry storage.

When I am happy with everything, I will be announcing demo days on the website and will take appointments as well.
And yes, it will have a different platform by then.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats on a nice looking boat / unique design features....I'm sure I am overlooking it, but where is the fuel tank / fill---under the console??


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I might be missing something obvious, but where are the ports for the hatch drains? I like the idea of them draining overboard.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice skiff Tommy1. I would be proud to own one of these. Very nice work!!! Build it and they will come. This site is brutal with all the Fan Boyz.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

The fuel tank is built but not mounted. 17 gallons in the front hatch. I have been flipping the hull over so didn't feel like draining fuel when I do. Running 6 gal portable in the aft dry storage. makes the draft a little worse, but still at 7" with 2 guys and the extra weight and sandbags to simulate fuel weight in the front.

Speaking of skiff draft, easy way to estimate it from a builders photos is the bottom motor bolt hole. Those are typically 10" up from keel and 10" down from the top of a 20" transom. If those bolts are hitting water, the boat drafts 10". One can easily estimate the gap from the water line to the bolts.

The front locker drains empty under the spray rail. The aft lockers drain into the splash well in front of the motor. All are 3/4". You can see the hole in the photo underneath the rail.
View attachment 7735


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Very well done.

I see lot of thought and innovation went into this, while not rushing it to market. Best of all, you've done this very quietly and not hyped it as the next best thing; the boat speaks for itself. (forget my earlier comment on the spray rails, too)

zthomas, nice work on the site.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

their deck molding idea is awesome. I'm sure it'll be copied


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a slick boat, very nice.


----------



## Mark simmons (Mar 24, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is a slick boat, very nice.


----------



## Mark simmons (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking very much forward to the completion of Hull #1 
my boat is in production hopefully we will be on the water very early spring

I can assure you this is gonna be one Slick Skiff
The custom options in quality of the build is unparalleled

it’s gonna be a lot of people blown away when it hits the water 🔥🔥


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Holy thread resurrection


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That is a good looking boat. What happened between 2017 and now? They sell any boats?

website still says 2017 for production. Have heard anything about these.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven’t that is


----------

